# Moving to Thailand with a dog?



## Leah962 (12 mo ago)

Hi, My partner is a teacher and is applying for International school jobs in Thailand at the moment. It's a hugely exciting opportunity, but I'm worried about the fact we have a small dog. The main options we are looking at are Bangkok, Phuket and Rayong. I'm imagining that Bangkok isn't a great place for dogs, but are smaller, more coastal areas better?

Are we likely to be able to get dog-friendly accommodation? 

Thanks, 

Leah


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Generally, pets are not as prolific in Thailand as the West. Generally the conversation of pets never comes up with a rental. Just dont tell them. Toy dogs are popular for pets, large dogs are rare. Its the land of the Pomeranian. Thailand is not dog friendly. Cigarette butts and lord knows what are strewn everywhere. Thailand has rabies and most other K9 diseases, so make sure your dog is well vaccinated. BKK, Phuket and Rayong are very different. BKK is all about high rise apartment living. Phuket is a better option in my opinion, but work is often scarce. Rayong is uber industrial. Personally a hell hole to live in. The challenge I had when I was living in Chiang Mai was finding a vet.


----------

